# Dressed Ike lures



## bill (May 21, 2004)

It was cold, so they got dressed to party


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That popper is awesome! The others look great as well. You going to put any of them to work Bill?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

These are going to Richard to be part of the POINT auction. It was requested that they not be painted. It was important to see the woods from Ike. They are more for a collector than for use. really wanted to put them in a shadow box but I can not "build" LOL I have some time before Richard gets them, so who knows, maybe I can get a box and have them placed inside. But no reason the winner can not fish with them.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

SPECtacular, Bill !!! 

Would almost be a sin to get those gals wet.. You're talkin' 'History' here now....


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Very, very nice indeed! The wood grain, shape and finish is top notch. gb


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

WOW !
Those are amazing Bill ! Can't wait to see em in person. Those will be very much appreciated by the lucky bidder at the auction. A wooden box for all three as a set would be sooooooo cool. Maybe I can find something, or a shadow box at Hobby Lobby? How long is the longest one ?

Thanks for taking the time to build something so cool for the auction !


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

the maple is 4 1/2 inches long


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Excellent, you're half way across the river we want a box!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

WOW.....just.....WOW. Bill, those are awesome.

Give me a shout......maybe we can come up with a shadow box.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Very nice... wow!! The look is off the hook.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Super nice Bill! they look killer, love the spalted one.


----------

